# Welcher Reifen für Asphalt - hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?



## Silvermoon (11. Februar 2014)

Hab zwar ähnliche Themen schon durchforstet, aber nix Brauchbares gefunden bzw. waren die Threads schon sehr veraltet und die Reifenmodelle gibts nicht mehr....
Von daher frage ich hier im LO einfach mal nach...

*" Welcher Reifen für Asphalt???"*

Ich suche für mein Hardtail, welches ich für das Frühjahr straßentauglich machen und somit für den Weg zur Arbeit nutzen möchte, ein paar Reifen (26 Zoll/ max. 2.25 Reifenbreite möglich). Da ich viel Asphalt fahre (Straße/Radweg) benötige ich also auch kein grobstolliges Profil, sondern weniger ist dabei mehr und der Rollwiderstand sollte sehr gering sein (für ein sanftes Dahingleiten )

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch, die evtl auch ausschl. Straße fahren, einen Reifentipp für mich?
Hab jetzt erst einmal bewusst *hier *gepostet und nicht im "Tech Talk" unter Laufräder...

Danke schon mal im Voraus....


----------



## bajcca (11. Februar 2014)

Mir gefällt der Maxxis Aspen sehr gut auf der Straße, auch Forststraßen und auch Schotter meistert er problemlos und rollt wirklich gut. Habe ihn jetzt 2 Jahre drauf und keine einzige Panne gehabt. Gibt es in 2,1 und 2.25 und ist auch recht leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2014)

Auf meiner Stadtgurke sind Schwalbe Marathon Supreme drauf. Ist recht voluminös (gute "Dämpfung"), rollt gut, und Platten hatte ich noch keinen. Schotter ist auch noch problemlos, und der ein- oder andere Trail im Stadtwald ist auch drin.


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Februar 2014)

Danke für eure Tipps, schau ich gleich mal im Netz


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Auf meiner Stadtgurke sind Schwalbe Marathon Supreme drauf. Ist recht voluminös (gute "Dämpfung"), rollt gut, und Platten hatte ich noch keinen. Schotter ist auch noch problemlos, und der ein- oder andere Trail im Stadtwald ist auch drin.


geiler reifen kann ich bestätigen........hab den selber schon gefahren.....geht wie hulle und nix mit pannen oder so....
Gruß
stolli


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Februar 2014)

So schnell eben im Netz nachgeschaut, damit ich mir von den Reifentypen mal ein Bild machen konnte. Sind ja schon relativ unterschiedlich. Der Maxxis schon noch mit mehr oder weniger Stollenprofil, der Schwalbe geht schon in Richtung reines Straßenprofil. Aber ich tendiere dann doch eher zum Schwalbe Marathon Supreme. Das ist genau die Art von Reifen, die ich mir für den Einsatz Straße/Radweg vorgestellt habe. 
Danke scylla!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. Februar 2014)

Als mittelding zwischen den beiden Vorschlägen werfe ich mal noch den Schwalbe smart sam in den Raum


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Februar 2014)

Mit welchem ich natürlich auch schon gute Erfahrung gemacht hab ist nachwievor der schwalbe Big Äpple......auch ein sehr sehr genialer Reifen.
Lustigerweise kann man ihn in der Breite 2.0 mit 5 bar fahren, aber in 2.35 nur mit 4.0 bar.....


----------



## Braunbaer (11. Februar 2014)

Nur Asphalt? Dann ein Slickreifen wie der Schwalbe Kojak.


----------



## mtbbee (11. Februar 2014)

Schwalbe Marathon Supreme fahre ich in 28" am Stadtrad - noch nie einen Platten trotz teils Waldwegnutzung. Weiterer Vorteil ist eine seitlicher Reflexstreifen, sollte es für 26" ebenso geben.


----------



## lucie (12. Februar 2014)

...Schwalbe Sammy Slick...

Maxxis Larsen TT, geht dann auch mal abseits der Straße richtig gut bei fast allen Bedingungen. Mußte an meinem SC HT dieses Jahr durch Matsch, über vereisten, festgefahrenen Schnee rollen - ohne Probleme. Finde ihn als Allrounder richtig gut, rollt auch gut auf Asphalt und wenn es dann doch keinen Spaß mehr macht, kann man ihn über sämtliches Offroadgeläuf jagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. Februar 2014)

hmmmm, der schwalbe big ben fällt mir auch noch ein.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Boshard (12. Februar 2014)

Kenda K-Rad


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Februar 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Schwalbe Marathon Supreme fahre ich in 28" am Stadtrad - noch nie einen Platten trotz teils Waldwegnutzung. Weiterer Vorteil ist eine seitlicher Reflexstreifen, sollte es für 26" ebenso geben.



Da kann ich die Aussagen von mtbee und scylla nur bestätigen. Es fährt hier in der Stadt fast jeder Schwalbe Marathon. Supreme ist die leichtere und teuere Variante. Die günstigere ist auch genau so zuverlässig. Platten hatte ich nur einmal - ein riesiger, dicker Reißnagel aus schwerem Messing hat sich im Vorderrad gebohrt. Solange der drin war, konnte ich fahren. Bin am gleichen Tag zum nächsten Laden gefahren und hab das Ding raus genommen und einen neuen Schlauch gekauft. Reifen war aber völlig ok. Die Dinger sind unverwüstlich. Mein Stadtrad (28) muss auch mit mir off-road  und wirklich, auch das geht ganz gut abseits der Strasse und über etwas Stock und Stein.

Vergiss den Reflexstreifen nicht!


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Februar 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Schwalbe Marathon Supreme fahre ich in 28" am Stadtrad - noch nie einen Platten trotz teils Waldwegnutzung. Weiterer Vorteil ist eine seitlicher Reflexstreifen, sollte es für 26" ebenso geben.



Das war mitunter auch ein* positiver Aspekt*, dieser seitliche *Reflexstreifen* am *Schwalbe Marathon Supreme*. Gibts beim 26 Zoll Reifen auch. Der Reifen wird es auch definitiv werden.

Vielen Dank noch mal an alle, die hier so fleißig bei der Reifenwahl mitgeholfen haben


----------



## MucPaul (12. Februar 2014)

Der Schwalbe Marathon ist vom Aufbau her uralt und eigentlich veraltet.
Nimm also die Evo Reihe mit Vectran Einlage gegen Löcher, anstatt dickem Gummi.
Abstufungen sind 
Straße -> Feldweg -> Schotterweg -> Fernreise
und die Reifen dazu sind Marathon Racer -> Marathon Supreme -> Marathon Dureme/Deluxe -> Marathon Mondial

Wenn Du nur Straße oder Asphalt fährst, nimm den Racer.


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Februar 2014)

Oh, danke für den Tipp!

Dann werde ich den Marthon Racer nehmen, weil ich wirklich nur Asphalt - sprich Straße und Radweg fahren werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit64 (12. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mich letztes Jahr mit der gleichen Frage beschäftigt. Bei mir standen am Schluss noch der Marathon Supreme und der Conti Race King auf der Liste. Der Marathon Racer hatte ich vorher schon gestrichen, weil mir 1.5" zu schmal waren. Schlussendlich wurde es der Marathon Supreme wegen besserer Haltbarkeit und Pannenschutz. Der Race King hätte etwas weniger Rollwiderstand und natürlich Vorteile bei losem Untergrund.
Solange der Asphalt halbwegs sauber ist, spielt es bei den Marathon Supreme kaum eine Rolle ob es nass oder trocken ist, aber wenn der Boden dreckig und feucht ist, wird es schnell rutschig (feuchtes Laub auf Asphalt = böse). Deswegen würde ich im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr bei entsprechenden Umständen eher so etwas wie Conti Top Winter II empfehlen. Die haften auch noch, wenn die meisten anderen einfach wegrutschen.


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Februar 2014)

Da ich wahrscheinlich dann eher der "Schönwetter-zur-Arbeit-Radler" sein werde, denke ich, werde ich mit dem Schwalbe gut klar kommen. Den gibt es auch in 26 x 1.75, das sollte klappen.
Aber wenn ich so ein unerschrockener bei Wind-und-Wetter-zur-Arbeit-Radler wäre, dann wäre der Conti sicher ein gute Wahl - dankeschön!


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Februar 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Der Schwalbe Marathon ist vom Aufbau her uralt und eigentlich veraltet.
> Nimm also die Evo Reihe mit Vectran Einlage gegen Löcher, anstatt dickem Gummi.
> Abstufungen sind
> Straße -> Feldweg -> Schotterweg -> Fernreise
> ...



Strasse ist nicht gleich Strasse - es gibt die Mountainbiker unter der Strassenfahrer - kann etwas anders sein.

Der Schwalbe Marathon darf veraltet sein,  der ist aber als Reifen für die Stadtgurke besonders geeignet da sehr preiswert. In Städten wo viel geklaut wird, ist das 'Beste' manchmal zu einladen. Mein Stadtrad 'wohnt' draußen und kriegt viel ab. Dafür aber wird täglich und teils ausgiebig gefahren.  

Eine Frage - wie Pannensicher ist die Vectran Einlage? Wer hat damit Erfahrung? Besonders in der Innenstadt in Berlin (z. B. Warschauerstrasse!) sind die Strassen voller Glassplitter. In Winter mit Schneebedeckung ziemlich tückig (weil Glass wie Eis aussehen kann...). Da ist mir Pannenschutz für die 'Gurke' ganz wichtig.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. Februar 2014)

hab damit gute erfahrungen gemacht, ansonsten mach dir nen Pannenfuchs zwischen Mantel und Schlauch, heißt im fachjargon "Antiplattband".
Wiegt nix, und dann kannste sogar durch scherben oder Reisszwecken problemlos durch.....keine platten mehr...und wiegt net viel.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MucPaul (13. Februar 2014)

Da ich viel mit dem Rad in der Stadt fahre, kann ich meine Erfahrung dazu geben.
Der normale Marathon ist ein einfacher Gummireifen, vom Aufbau her bewährt, aber uralt. Pannensicherheit geht so (eher nicht so). Harter abriebfester Gummi, der ewig hält, aber deswegen mühsam rollt.
Wenn man umsichtig fährt und auf Glasscherben achtet, kann man auch jahrelang mit dem billigsten Active Line z.B. Road Cruiser, Delta Cruiser, Citizen fahren. Ich hatte in 5 Jahren nur 2 Platten, aber das direkt am Isar Flaucher, wo sie immer mit Flaschen rumwerfen und das nachts.
Die Active Line hat nur einen dünnen SmartGuard (bissl Gummi). Eine Glasscherbe arbeitet sich da durch, wenn man nach Durchfahren von Glas nicht sofort anhält und den Reifen prüft.
Ich fahre auf einem anderen Rad die Marathon Supreme. Das ist die Evo Line vom Marathon. Platten hatte ich mit dem noch nicht, das Vectran "soll" ziemlich gut sein. Einen Dorn muss ich erst noch suchen, zum Testen. 
Aber er rollt sehr gut, etwas schlechter als der Racer. Racer und Supreme sind gut für Asphalt. Auch Schotter geht der Supreme gerade noch, mit wenig Luft. Ich fahre ihn mit 1.6" und 4bar.Den Supreme mag ich nicht so, weil er laut ist. Er summt wegen der dünnen Querrillen.
Im Herbst/Winter muss er aber runter, da es ein profilloser Sommerreifen ist. Da ist er extrem rutschig. 

Ich habe auf dem Hinterrad nun den Marathon Dureme. Der hat mehr Grip als der Supreme und hält auch 4 Jahreszeiten gut. Bei Eis natürlich nicht. Den Dureme gibt's nicht mehr und er hat einen Nachfolger, DeLuxe oder so.

Wenn Du also ausschliesslich Asphalt fährst, nimmst Du einen reinen Straßenreifen. Die rollen ein besser.

Für die Stadt soll auch der neue 2013/2014er Marathon Plus sehr gut sein. Früher war der suboptimal, der neue hat sehr gute Testwerte.
Der hat eine dicke Gummilage innendrin und ist praktisch pannenfrei. Du musst ihn aber immer richtig gut aufgepumpt (85-90psi) fahren, sonst wird es mühsam wg. Walkarbeit. Der Marathon Plus ist recht schwer. Sobald er mal rollt, merkst du nichts davon. Aber bei jedem Ampelstart muss man die 2 Reifen mit ca.je 1kg beschleunigen.
Bei einer Stadtschlampe ist das egal. Bei einem leichten CitySpeedster aber nicht, da würde ich mehr Geld in einen Leichtreifen investieren.


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Februar 2014)

Der Marathon Plus fahre ich jetzt schon - nur wegen eines sehr dicken Reißnadels (1,5 cm ) hatte ich einen Platten (erst als ich den raus zog - vorher hat der Schlauch irgendwie die Luft noch gehalten). Ich kann hier Glassplitter nicht vermeiden - sonst wäre mein Blick nur nach unten gerichtet - mit dem dichtem Verkehr eher ungünstig... Die Supremes sind online relativ günstig - aber ich bin unentschlossen, weil der Pannenschutz womöglich für mich nicht hoch genug ist. Ich hasse Platten wenn ich in der Stadt unterwegs bins. Meistens hetzt man von einem Termin zum nächsten oder ist auch Nachts unterwegs und einen Platten ist dann besonders unerwünscht. Klar, das Gewicht und Rollverhalten eines Racers oder Supremes hätte ich auch gern  aber nicht auf Kosten der Pannensicherheit.


----------



## MucPaul (14. Februar 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Der Marathon Plus fahre ich jetzt schon - nur wegen eines sehr dicken Reißnadels (1,5 cm ) hatte ich einen Platten (erst als ich den raus zog - vorher hat der Schlauch irgendwie die Luft noch gehalten). Ich kann hier Glassplitter nicht vermeiden - sonst wäre mein Blick nur nach unten gerichtet - mit dem dichtem Verkehr eher ungünstig... Die Supremes sind online relativ günstig - aber ich bin unentschlossen, weil der Pannenschutz womöglich für mich nicht hoch genug ist. Ich hasse Platten wenn ich in der Stadt unterwegs bins. Meistens hetzt man von einem Termin zum nächsten oder ist auch Nachts unterwegs und einen Platten ist dann besonders unerwünscht. Klar, das Gewicht und Rollverhalten eines Racers oder Supremes hätte ich auch gern  aber nicht auf Kosten der Pannensicherheit.



Und wenn Du einen Racer oder Supreme nimmst und ein Schutzband innen einziehst?
Dann wärst Du immer noch leichter als beim Marathon Plus.
Ob es gut ist, weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht ist in der Stadt der Marathon Plus echt der einzige Reifen, wo man unbesorgt fahren kann?
Jedenfalls hatte ich aber einen Riesenunterschied beim Beschleunigen gemerkt, als ich beim alten CityBike von dicken "ChingHongZong" Reifen auf leichte Marathon Supremes gewechselt bin. Das Fahren hat einfach wesentlich mehr Spass gemacht.


----------



## tombrider (14. Februar 2014)

Ich habe die letzten Monate auch in Berlin Mitte gearbeitet, davor in Potsdam. Aber eigentlich wohne und arbeite ich in der Fahrradstadt Göttingen. In allen drei Gebieten sind in der Innenstadt Glasscherben normal, die auch einen Supreme plätten können. Das wird sicherlich nur sehr selten passieren, aber vereinzelt sollte man die Möglichkeit gedanklich einplanen. Der Marathon Plus ist in der Tat ein völlig anderer Reifen. Deutlich schwerer, etwas langsamer, schlechter in der Naßhaftung, aber mit der sehr dicken Pannenschutzschicht. Die Pannenschutzschicht ist nicht ganz unplattbar, aber das schafft wirklich kaum jemand. Mir kommt es nicht auf zwei Minuten an, aber sehr wohl darauf, daß ich verläßlich zur Arbeit komme. Darum kommt für´s Stadtrad für mich nur der Marathon Plus in Frage. Im Winter rüste ich dann allerdings gegebenenfalls auf Winterreifen um, denn bei Eis ist der Marathon Plus kritisch.


----------



## MucPaul (16. Februar 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten Monate auch in Berlin Mitte gearbeitet, davor in Potsdam. Aber eigentlich wohne und arbeite ich in der Fahrradstadt Göttingen. In allen drei Gebieten sind in der Innenstadt Glasscherben normal, die auch einen Supreme plätten können. Das wird sicherlich nur sehr selten passieren, aber vereinzelt sollte man die Möglichkeit gedanklich einplanen. Der Marathon Plus ist in der Tat ein völlig anderer Reifen. Deutlich schwerer, etwas langsamer, schlechter in der Naßhaftung, aber mit der sehr dicken Pannenschutzschicht. Die Pannenschutzschicht ist nicht ganz unplattbar, aber das schafft wirklich kaum jemand. Mir kommt es nicht auf zwei Minuten an, aber sehr wohl darauf, daß ich verläßlich zur Arbeit komme. Darum kommt für´s Stadtrad für mich nur der Marathon Plus in Frage. Im Winter rüste ich dann allerdings gegebenenfalls auf Winterreifen um, denn bei Eis ist der Marathon Plus kritisch.



Der neue Marathon Plus soll angeblich wesentlich besser rollen als der alte. Wichtig ist nur, daß er richtig aufgepumpt ist, damit die Energie nicht in Walkarbeit vernichtet wird. Kannst Du vielleicht schauen, welches Modell Du da montiert hast?

Da macht es sicherlich mehr Sinn, einen dünnen Marathon Plus zu nehmen, damit das Gesamtgewicht runter kommt. Als Balloon Reifen ist er vermutlich nie angedacht worden.


----------



## tombrider (16. Februar 2014)

Ich habe den alten, aber ich habe den neuen auch schon ausführlich gefahren, bei 6 Bar merke ich kaum einen Unterschied. Der Neue soll wohl vor allem bei geringeren Drücke nicht mehr so schnell durch Flankenrisse unbrauchbar werden. In der Tat macht ein breiter Reifen nur dann Sinn, wenn man wie ich doch mal einen Waldweg o.ä. befährt. Schon der 32er darf ein halbes Bar mehr als der 37er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (16. Februar 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> ... _*Mir kommt es nicht auf zwei Minuten an, aber sehr wohl darauf, daß ich verläßlich zur Arbeit komme.*_ Darum kommt für´s Stadtrad für mich nur der Marathon Plus in Frage. Im Winter rüste ich dann allerdings gegebenenfalls auf Winterreifen um, denn bei Eis ist der Marathon Plus kritisch.



Ja - genau. Das einzige ist manchmal morgens, wenn die Beine noch nicht richtig wach sind, kann das Fahren schon mühsam sein. 

Die Marathon Plus fahre ich den Winter durch - oder steige auf mein Hardtail um. Im Winter wird weit weniger geklaut!


----------



## MucPaul (19. Februar 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich habe den alten, aber ich habe den neuen auch schon ausführlich gefahren, bei 6 Bar merke ich kaum einen Unterschied. Der Neue soll wohl vor allem bei geringeren Drücke nicht mehr so schnell durch Flankenrisse unbrauchbar werden. In der Tat macht ein breiter Reifen nur dann Sinn, wenn man wie ich doch mal einen Waldweg o.ä. befährt. Schon der 32er darf ein halbes Bar mehr als der 37er.



Stimmt. Umso mehr Asphalt, umso dünner und härter der Reifen, damit es gut rollt.  
Und umgekehrt bei Waldwegen.
Jeder muss dann für sich entscheiden, in welchem Bereich er fährt und welchen Reifenkompromiss er eingehen möchte.


----------



## MucPaul (19. Februar 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ja - genau. Das einzige ist manchmal morgens, wenn die Beine noch nicht richtig wach sind, kann das Fahren schon mühsam sein.
> 
> Die Marathon Plus fahre ich den Winter durch - oder steige auf mein Hardtail um. Im Winter wird weit weniger geklaut!



Winter? Welcher Winter? War da was?


----------



## tombrider (19. Februar 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Stimmt. Umso mehr Asphalt, umso dünner und härter der Reifen, damit es gut rollt.
> Und umgekehrt bei Waldwegen.
> Jeder muss dann für sich entscheiden, in welchem Bereich er fährt und welchen Reifenkompromiss er eingehen möchte.



Wobei man sich im Klaren sein muß, daß ein Marathon Plus durch die dicke, unflexible Pannenschutzschicht um so mehr Kraft kostet, je weniger Druck man hat. Normale Reifen laufen mit wenig Druck abseits vom Asphalt leichter, der Marathon nicht. Ich spüre schon 1 Bar unter Maximaldruck überall einen deutlich erhöhten Rollwiderstand. Außerdem kann er sich auch mit weniger Druck dem Untergrund nicht anpassen, der Grip ist selbst in der Tour-Version auf Schotter nicht überragend. Die hohe Lebensdauer der Gummimischung geht wie gesagt einher mit einer nur ausreichenden Naßhaftung. Gut ist anders. Mir alles schnurzegal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Ein Reiseradreifen oder gar ein Kompromiß, mit dem man auch Spaß im Wald haben könnte, wird er nie sein.


----------



## MucPaul (19. Februar 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Wobei man sich im Klaren sein muß, daß ein Marathon Plus durch die dicke, unflexible Pannenschutzschicht um so mehr Kraft kostet, je weniger Druck man hat. Normale Reifen laufen mit wenig Druck abseits vom Asphalt leichter, der Marathon nicht. Ich spüre schon 1 Bar unter Maximaldruck überall einen deutlich erhöhten Rollwiderstand. Außerdem kann er sich auch mit weniger Druck dem Untergrund nicht anpassen, der Grip ist selbst in der Tour-Version auf Schotter nicht überragend. Die hohe Lebensdauer der Gummimischung geht wie gesagt einher mit einer nur ausreichenden Naßhaftung. Gut ist anders. Mir alles schnurzegal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Ein Reiseradreifen oder gar ein Kompromiß, mit dem man auch Spaß im Wald haben könnte, wird er nie sein.



Im Prinzip ist der Marathon Plus ein Radialreifen, welche es bei Fahrrädern defacto eigentlich nie gab. Die Funktionieren nur mit hohem Druck, damit die Radialfläche (Stahl beim Auto, Hartgummi beim Radl) nicht durchgewalkt wird. Dafür ist bei hohem Luftdruck der Rollwiderstand kleiner.
Ich sehe den Marathon Plus eigentlich als reinen Straßenreifen mit Pannenschutz. Für's Geländer ist er einfach viel zu steif, dort ist dann ein leichter, hochflexibler Vectran Reifen wesentlich angenehmer (e.g. Marathon Supreme).
Ich fahre auf meinen Alltagsrädern Marathon Supreme und Dureme und bin über den Leichtlauf sehr zufrieden. Platten gab es noch keinen bisher.


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Februar 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Winter? Welcher Winter? War da was?


Wir hatte ganz kurz Schnee und Eis... immerhin  
Ich probiere vielleicht den Vectran - aber bin etwas skeptisch wegen der Pannensicherheit. Ich fahr die Plus-Reifen immer mit Hochdruck. Wobei die immer nachgepumpt werden muss. Die verlieren schnell Luft. Ich weiss nicht warum. Wie unterscheiden sich die 2014 Marathon Plus von den 20012-2013 Reifen?


----------



## MucPaul (19. Februar 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Wir hatte ganz kurz Schnee und Eis... immerhin
> Ich probiere vielleicht den Vectran - aber bin etwas skeptisch wegen der Pannensicherheit. Ich fahr die Plus-Reifen immer mit Hochdruck. Wobei die immer nachgepumpt werden muss. Die verlieren schnell Luft. Ich weiss nicht warum. Wie unterscheiden sich die 2014 Marathon Plus von den 20012-2013 Reifen?



Die Luft im Marathon geht ja nicht im Reifen verloren, da es ja kein Tubeless Reifen ist. Die Luft verliert sich im Schlauch. Ein billiger HongZingChong Typ 0815 aus China verliert vielleicht 2bar pro Monat, während ein guter Conti/Schwalbe Schlauch mit hohem Butylanteil wesentlich luftdichter ist. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle einfach mal gute Schläuche kaufen.
Die neuen Marathon Plus sollen bessere und lauffreudigere Karkassen haben. sagt das internet.


----------



## 4mate (19. Februar 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Die verlieren schnell Luft. Ich weiß nicht warum.


Sollten es Latex-Schläuche sein: Das ist dann 'normal'


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Februar 2014)

Daß Luft aus dem Schlauch schleicht war mir klar  meinte ich ja auch. Vielleicht liegt es an dem sehr hohen Druck? Die sind Schwalbe Schläuche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (26. Februar 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Mit welchem ich natürlich auch schon gute Erfahrung gemacht hab ist nachwievor der schwalbe Big Äpple......auch ein sehr sehr genialer Reifen.
> Lustigerweise kann man ihn in der Breite 2.0 mit 5 bar fahren, aber in 2.35 nur mit 4.0 bar.....


2.0" mit 5 bar entspricht 1.0" mit 10 bar bei doppeltem Durchschlagweg. 2.35" mit 4 bar entspricht 1.0" mit 9,4 bar bei 2,35fachem Durchschlagweg. Bevor das zu wenig wird, ist der Rahmen längst entzwei.



MucPaul schrieb:


> Der neue Marathon Plus soll angeblich wesentlich besser rollen als der alte. Wichtig ist nur, daß er richtig aufgepumpt ist, damit die *Energie* nicht in Walkarbeit *vernichtet* wird. [...]


Das ist wohl so eine Art Wirtschaftswissenschaft: Wenn die Wirklichkeit nicht der Theorie (der Energievernichtung) gehorcht, dann hat die Wirklichkeit unrecht.


----------



## MucPaul (27. Februar 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Daß Luft aus dem Schlauch schleicht war mir klar  meinte ich ja auch. Vielleicht liegt es an dem sehr hohen Druck? Die sind Schwalbe Schläuche.



Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mal mit einem Schwalbe Schlauch. Platter Reifen nach 1 Woche. Ursache sind die Ventile der neuen Schwalbe. Die kann man nicht mehr rausdrehen und tauschen. Leider verklemmen die sich gerne innendrin. Versuch mal das Ventil zu ziehen und drücken und dann zu drehen. Das hat bei mir geholfen und es wurde dann wieder dicht.
Conti Schläuche finde ich besser. Da kann man ein neues Ventil reinschrauben, ohne den Schlach zu wechseln.


----------



## scylla (27. Februar 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ursache sind die Ventile der neuen Schwalbe. Die kann man nicht mehr rausdrehen und tauschen.



Redest du von den Schwalbe Schläuchen mit französischem/SV Ventil?
Die hatten bisher immer einen tauschbaren Ventileinsatz, was ich auch gut finde, da ich mir die auch mal abbreche o.ä.
Wenn die das neuerdings nicht mehr haben, ist es ein Grund, die Schwalbe Schläuche nicht mehr zu kaufen. Ich reg mich ja bei den Michelin Latexschläuchen auch immer auf, dass die sowas nicht haben (nur gibt's da eben nicht so viele Alternativen wie bei Butylschläuchen).


----------



## MucPaul (27. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Redest du von den Schwalbe Schläuchen mit französischem/SV Ventil?
> Die hatten bisher immer einen tauschbaren Ventileinsatz, was ich auch gut finde, da ich mir die auch mal abbreche o.ä.
> Wenn die das neuerdings nicht mehr haben, ist es ein Grund, die Schwalbe Schläuche nicht mehr zu kaufen. Ich reg mich ja bei den Michelin Latexschläuchen auch immer auf, dass die sowas nicht haben (nur gibt's da eben nicht so viele Alternativen wie bei Butylschläuchen).



Die neuen Schwalbe Schläuche haben ein festes Ventil. Hatte ich in 3 verschiedenen Läden frustriert getestet. Dann habe ich eins von Conti gekauft, wo man sie rausschrauben kann. Ja, Rennradventil S/V.


----------



## scylla (27. Februar 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Die neuen Schwalbe Schläuche haben ein festes Ventil. Hatte ich in 3 verschiedenen Läden frustriert getestet. Dann habe ich eins von Conti gekauft, wo man sie rausschrauben kann. Ja, Rennradventil S/V.



Danke für die Info. Dann werde ich das jetzt auch so machen und lieber Conti kaufen.


----------

